# Raw Goats Milk?



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

My local pet supply store is selling raw goats milk and is highly reccomending it. It seems like it could be beneficial for the probiotics. Is anyone feeding it? If so how much do you feed and how often. Any opinions? I am curious.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

How old is the dog your thinking about buying this for?
Goat milk is easier to digest then cows milk, but there isn't any reason why you should have to feed it to your dog.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Selling raw goat's milk is pretty contentious. Lots of people out there say it's not safe. Others swear by it. 

I agree with Stacey - is there any reason you want to give this to your dog? If we're talking about a dog that has already been weaned, I'd stay away from dairy products except as an occasional treat (like a little bit of cheese or a spoonful of yogurt).


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I gave my puppy approx 3/4 of a cup of Goat's milk each day when he was between 7-12 weeks, and then cut back to just a few times a week and eventually stopped giving it by 4 - 1/2 months. I would never purchase it from a Pet store though, I bought mine from the grocery store. I also give goat cheese and goat yogurt occasionally but I avoid cow's milk products.

I wouldnt recommend the goats milk for an adult dog, this is usually just used for puppies who are weaning and to help aid in growth and digestion, as goats milk closely resembles the mothers milk. If you're thinking of trying this for a dog over 6 months old, like previously mentioned just give some cheese or yogurt occasionally although personally I would recommend the goat products over cow products (easier on dogs digestive system)


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

I just have to chime in on this. 

Goats milk is very healthy, easily digestible, nutritious, etc. But not when its RAW! Raw meaning it has had no pasteurization, but taken straight from the goat and put into a container. The chances of giving your animal, or yourself, a food borne illness is much greater with raw milk. Buy goats milk if you want to, I know many people that swear by it for animals with sensitive stomachs, just don't buy it raw.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. It sounded kind of odd to me but thought that I would ask. While raw diets are great I do not feed them. I was just interested in the probiotic aspect.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Don't hesitate to try it if you wish - just buy it from the grocery store like your Milk and just give a very small amount at first and monitor any reactions. I agree I wouldnt trust the raw variety. I feed my dogs raw meat diet and there's always risks involved there so I take precautions..but I would stick with pastuerized dairy products myself too.

I give my dogs a few spoonfuls of goat yogurt a couple times a week though for the probiotic supplement, I believe my puppy has a slight lactose intollerance so that is why I stick with the goat products as opposed to cow milk, and he seems to be okay with it.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I would not feed raw milk. It can easily grow bacteria, carry bacteria that can be transmitted to a dog (and a human for that matter) and parasites. Raw dairy regardless of the source animal sends up a red flag to me. 

I feed yogurt for the probiotics/healthy cultures in it.


----------

